# gentils-hommes



## José Luis Moreno

Buenos días,
Flaubert, en la "lettre à R. de Maricourt" utiliza la palabra "gentils-hommes" para referirse al título de barón de un sujeto.
La traducción correcta, creo, es "nobles". ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------



## mickaël

Buenos días:
Quizás haya mejor traducción, pero sí, un "gentilhomme" es un hombre de nacimiento noble. 
Por supuesto, ya no se usa realmente esta palabra, hoy.


----------



## Paquita

Mi diccionario español me confirma que "gentilhombre" era un noble que servía en casa de los reyes... y el francés te da esto para gentilhomme (ver I 2) ...y  para "baron"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- hidalgo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Buenos días,
¡Muchas gracias a Mickael, Paquit& y Cintia&Martine!
Creo que la opción de hidalgo -que me resulta bonita- tiene un problema: en el _María Moliner_ explica que designa a gentes sin título nobiliario aunque no plebeyos.
Nobles o miembros de la nobleza -para diferenciar de la acepción de "noble de carácter"- me parece más adecuado.
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

María Moliner precisa que 





> Se aplicaba en la *Edad Media* y a *principios de la Moderna*...


 Flaubert es algo posterior .

En sus demás definiciones coincide enteramente con la definición de la RAE.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Jejeje. Pero sigue faltando la acepción de título nobiliario: se habla de clase noble y distinguida. Hidalgo me parece demasiado cargado de toda una historia de limpieza de sangre que me resulta demasiado "hispana" para traducir a Flaubert "el posterior"
Saludos cordiales y ¡gracias Cintia&Martine!,
José Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Définition de _noble _en français (CNTRL):


> Qui appartient, par *naissance *ou par *anoblissement*, à une classe sociale exerçant à l'origine le métier des armes ou, plus tardivement, certaines charges, et en jouissant, en contrepartie, de certains privilèges.


Définition de hidalgo


> * 4.     * m. y f. Persona que por su *sangre *es de una clase *noble *y distinguida.


Définición de _noble_


> Que por su ilustre *nacimiento *o por *concesión del soberano* posee algún título del reino.


Definition de WR


> m. y f. Miembro del escalafón más bajo de la aristocracia castellana:


Les nobles (les barons justement, entre autres) sans grande fortune montaient à la cour afin de servir le roi et obtenir des prébendes ou des revenus de la caisse du roi. Les autres (ducs et compagnie étaient présents àla cour du roi mais n'y "servaient" point.
Malgré mon insistance apparente: sans fanatismo bien sûr .

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.S. Désolée pour le "àla" mais le système refuse de me le corriger


----------



## José Luis Moreno

No sé, Cintia&Martine, me parece que la palabra introduce matices incontrolables respecto a nobleza, que resulta más específica. Aunque, como decía, me parece la traducción más bonita...
Lo pensaré. ¡Gracias!
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re..., 

Sólo a título de curiosidad:
Investigué un poco más sobre la definición de _hidalgo_.
Las ediciones de la RAE desde 1734 (nada antes) hasta 1803 definen hidalgo (sustantivo) como: "*La persona noble que viene de casa y solar conocido, y como tal está exento de los pechos y derechos que pagan los villanos*".

A partir de 1803 tenemos: "*La persona que por su sangre y linaje es de una clase noble y distinguida y entre privilegios que goza uno es la exención de tributos. LLámase también hidalgo de sangre*." Y esto hasta la edición de 1992. (source NTLLE)

Entiendo que por: _de sangre_ se quiere decir: _de nacimiento_. ¿Estoy equivocada?

¿Por qué desde la primera vez que aparece el vocablo en francés  (1798) se hace referencia a la limpieza de sangre? Ni idea.


> HIDALGO. subs. masc. *Terme que prennent en Espagne les Nobles qui se prétendent descendus d'ancienne race Chrétienne sans mélange de sang Juif ou More*. HIE


 Source

Repito que lejos de mí la idea de querer imponer la traducción es tan sólo que me ha picado la curiosidad.
Por otra parte empecé mi encuesta personal (reducida a los miembros de mi familia ) y hasta ahora nadie me ha señalado que _hidalgo _tenga ni remotamente algo que ver con la limpieza de sangre con lo cual me gustaría que los "nativos" nos digan lo que "sienten" cuando oyen o ven la palabra _hidalgo_.

Lo siento si el tema os aburre .
Gracias por vuestra paciencia.
Martine


----------



## Paquita

Del Ingenioso Hidalgo de un lugar de la Mancha cuyo etcétera, siempre me han enseñado que era de pequeña nobleza, bastante rico para vivir sin hacer nada y comprarse libros amén de poseer un palomar, pero no tanto como para tener contactos con otra gente noble ni nadie de la Corte...

Tranquilízate, Martine, lo pasamos muy bien contigo = sigue echando leña al fuego, por favor


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola a tod@s

Querida Martine, 
Échale un vistazo a esta página que creo que es muy clarificadora. Hablas sobre la limpieza de sangre en el 1er párrafo tras enumerar los diferentes tipos de hidalgos. ¡No tiene desperdicio!

Espero que te interese.

*EDITADO:* Y para ver quien tiene apellido hidalgo...aquí.  

Un saludo


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...,





Cintia&Martine said:


> Entiendo que por: _de sangre_ se quiere decir: _de nacimiento_. ¿Estoy equivocada?
> 
> ¿Por qué desde la primera vez que aparece el vocablo en francés (1798) se hace referencia a la limpieza de sangre? Ni idea.
> Por otra parte empecé mi encuesta personal (reducida a los miembros de mi familia ) y hasta ahora nadie me ha señalado que _hidalgo _tenga ni remotamente algo que ver con la limpieza de sangre con lo cual me gustaría que los "nativos" nos digan lo que "sienten" cuando oyen o ven la palabra _hidalgo_.
> 
> Martine




Efectivamente, "de sangre" = "de nacimiento" = "de cuna" = "de linaje"

En cuanto a la parte sobre la limpieza de sangre relativa a los judíos, mira este post (el 2º) que se titula: limpieza de sangre.


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Buenas tardes,
Hidalgo o hijosdalgo, según lo entiendo por mis parcas lecturas de historia antropológica, refiere a todos los pobladores peninsulares -muy extendidos entre los vizcaínos- que se querían libres de antecedentes judíos o musulmanes, después de las oleadas de limpieza étnica que acompañaron a la larga y tensa unificación en un Estado. Refiere, hidalgo, a nobleza "cristiana" pero no forzosamente a nobleza nobiliaria: era el sano pueblo que procedía de un referente incontaminado. Lo expresa muy bien la bonita novela de la serie Alatriste _Limpieza de sangre._ Pero yo creo que no son nobles: todos los nobles -de la nobleza- son hidalgos, pero no todos los hidalgos son nobles. Como el bueno de Alonso Quijano.
De ahí mi duda sobre la sugerencia de Cintia&Martine.. .
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Gracias Tximeleta por los enlaces: muy instructivos. Por lo visto la hidalguía de bragueta es el ancestro "des allocations familiales".

José Luis, no quiero insistir sobre la elección de la palabra (ya lo he dicho), hará como más le convenga, no se preocupe con esto.

Y ahora a los dos: AHORA si oyen hidalgo ¿piensan en *limpieza de sangre*? Tengo la impresión de que el gran arte de Cervantes eliminó por completo este aspecto en nuestra mente y quien oye _hidalgo _no piensa en limpieza étnica sino en un _hobereau/ gentilhomme sans fortune_.

Es que el sentido de limpieza de sangre ha adquirido un matiz tan negativo desde hace 70 años... Matiz que no recoge, en ningún momento las definición de la RAE a lo largo de los siglos.

Repito: sólo por curiosidad.
Otra vez gracias por su tremenda paciencia y le pido perdón, José Luis por "squatear su hilo".
Martine


----------



## Tximeleta123

Cintia&Martine said:


> Re...,
> 
> Y ahora a los dos: AHORA si oyen hidalgo ¿piensan en *limpieza de sangre*? Tengo la impresión de que el gran arte de Cervantes eliminó por completo este aspecto en nuestra mente y quien oye _hidalgo _no piensa en limpieza étnica sino en un _hobereau/ gentilhomme sans fortune_.
> Martine


 

En absoluto Matine. Tienes razón en cuanto a que esa idea se ha diluído con el paso del tiempo. 

Si bien es cierto que ciñéndonos al contexto histórico podíamos hacernos  un bosquejo de un hidalgo como persona que ha nacido en noble cuna (aunque hoy hemos aprendido que no tiene por qué ser así) .Cierto es que (yo al menos) no establezco una relación directa entre limpieza de sangre e hidalgía cuando escucho la palabra hidalgo.

Para mí (aunque hoy como siempre he aprendido un montón; intentando ayudar a otros el beneficio redunda en mí) lo cierto es que hasta hoy un hidalgo me evocaba a un noble (si quieres de menos enjundia, pero con cierta "cuna").

Espero haberte contestado

Un saludo


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Buenos días,
En mi opinión, esa ilusión retrospectiva -imaginar el pasado con las categorías, en este caso, edulcoradas del presente- es un error. Leer a Cervantes o a Quevedo sin escuchar toda la violencia étnica y de clase que los atraviesa es perderse las claves reales de lo que dicen. Eso no obstruye un ápice de su grandeza: la aumenta, al mostrarnos con qué, de sí mismos no sólo de su época, tuvieron que enfrentarse los verdaderos creadores.
Pero bueno, gracias sinceras a todos los intervienientes por esta nobilísima -en sentido cultural y moral, nunca aristocrático- ayuda que no igualaría ni el más hidalgo -en sentido aristocrático- de nuestros mandarines culturales.
Saludos cordiales, 
José Luis


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Perdón por remontar este hilo pero se me acaba de ocurrir otra palabra:
- _de prosapia_

Au revoi, hasta luego


----------



## Antpax

Hola Martine:

La verdad es que podría valer, pero me temo que la palabra en cuestión la conoce muy poca gente (o esa sensación me da a mí). Quizá se conoce más abolengo.

Ya que rescatas el tema. Doy mi opinión sobre lo de hidalgo. Yo lo entiendo como "pequeña nobleza" o bien "nobleza rural" (medianos propietarios más bien), no a su limpieza o pureza de la sangre. 

Respecto a la posible "limpieza o pureza de la sangre" he oído más veces los términos "cristianos viejos", los que su familia ha sido cristiana de toda la vida, y "cristianos nuevos", que tienen antepasados conversos (bien musulmanes o bien judíos).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tximeleta123

Antpax said:


> Quizá se conoce más abolengo.
> Ant


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

Y el adjetivo que muchas veces acompaña a abolengo es "*rancio*", "familia de rancio abolengo". 

Saludos


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Buenos días,
Muchas gracias Martine y gracias también a Antpax y Tximeleta.
Sigo prefiriendo la fórmula que empleé... 
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------

